# فني اتصالات



## مسسع (16 يونيو 2011)

اخواني الاعزاء
انا مقدم على اختبار وظيفة فني اتصالات في احد الجامعات السعودية
فياليت احد لدية فكره عن طريقة الاختبار او الاسئلة التي تطرح في هذا الشان


----------



## مسسع (17 يونيو 2011)

للرفعععععععععععععع


----------



## حلمي كبـــير (17 يونيو 2011)

بالتوفيـــــــــــــــــق لك


----------

